# About the posticons - please read before posting!



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, I know the colours aren't popular. 

Here's what happened:

Yesterday, I realised that in order to get them working, I needed a small sample to play around with. I asked on these boards for people to whip up some quick emergency posticons which could be plugged in temporarily for that purpose, with the intention of having some nice ones done over the next few days.

What you are seeing now are the very quickly made, emergency posticons kindly created at a moment's notice by various board members. They are not permanent, and were never supposed to be. These will be replaced, but that is not very high on the priority list right now - it may take a few days.

This also applies to a whole bunch of other stuff - as the main board announcement says, there will be changes over the next few days and problems should be expected.  Board slowdowns due to reindexing going on in the background, various colour, appearance and style issues as I figure out the new style manager, that sort of thing.  Please check to see if there is a thread about the subject before posting, because it is very likely that I have answered the question or issue more than once already - and the longer I spend answering the same points, the longer it is going to be before things get fixed.

Anyway, now that I've said this, I'm going to sticky this thread and get to work on the issues.  Feel free to post a new thread if you have a new issue or query, but PLEASE check to see if it has been dealt with before.  Thanks, folks!


----------



## Mark (Sep 4, 2003)

Will you be adding posticons from other companies besides AU, CoC, M&M WOTC and the Magazines?


----------



## grodog (Sep 4, 2003)

*Greyhawk post-icon please?*

I'd like to suggest a Greyhawk post-icon.  Please 

Ideally, the "final" list of icons would be alphabetized, too.  That would sure make finding the right one easier.


----------



## talinthas (Sep 4, 2003)

if you're gonna have greyhawk, why not dragonlance? or scarred lands? or midnight? or kalamar? I don't see what makes GH so special, outside of nostalgia.


----------



## grodog (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, the precedent has already been set with the FR, Star Wars, and LOTR settings.  

I also think it would be good in general to be able to flag setting-specific content, including DL, DS, PS, RL, and the other old TSR D&D settings for sure.  Adding in contemporary d20 settings would also be a good idea, too, per your suggestion.  

The only possible conflict that I foresee is deciding when to use a setting vs. a publisher post-icon:  WotC vs. FR/GH/etc., FFG vs. Midnight/Blue Planet, FFE vs. DungeonWorld, etc.


----------

